# Suche gutes CPU-Benchmark Programm



## sewafecool (1. April 2016)

Hallo,
ich bin auf der suche nach einem guten Cpu Benchmark Programm, mit dem ich auf längere Zeit testen kann. Bitte auf keinen Fall Prime95.
Ich hoffe auf schnelle antwort und sage danke im vorraus


----------



## Gast20180319 (1. April 2016)

Was möchtest du dadurch erreichen ?

Möchtest du deine CPU mit anderen vergleichen ? Oder suchst du garkein Benchmark sondern Stresstool ?


----------



## sewafecool (1. April 2016)

Also ich habe meinen i5-6600 k auf 4,4-4,5 Ghz Übertaktet und wollte testen, ober er stabil läuft.


----------



## Abductee (1. April 2016)

sewafecool schrieb:


> ich bin auf der suche nach einem guten Cpu Benchmark Programm, mit dem ich auf längere Zeit testen kann. Bitte auf keinen Fall Prime95.




Warum?
Und bitte sag nicht das die CPU zu warm wird.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. April 2016)

sewafecool schrieb:


> Also ich habe meinen i5-6600 k auf 4,4-4,5 Ghz Übertaktet und wollte testen, ober er stabil läuft.



Dafür eignet sich aber nunmal Prime95 wesentlich besser als alle anderen Tools - denn genau dafür ist dieses Tool da.
Du kannst natürlich auch statt 10 Minuten Prime95AVX zu benutzen 10 Stunden den IntelBurnTest laufen lassen - ich bezweifle aber das du das willst.

Wenn der Grund  ist dass Prime abstürzt oder die CPU zu heiß wird ist der _falsche _Weg das Tool zu wechseln, der _richtige _ist es das OC entsprechend anzupassen dass es nicht mehr passiert. 

Du sagst ja auch nicht bei einem instabilen Chiptuning beim Auto das immer am Berg den Motor stottern lässt dass du einfach keinen berg mehr hochfährst sondern änderst die Tuningparameter...... oder?


----------



## sewafecool (1. April 2016)

und was muss ich bei prime 95 einstellen also wo muss ich überall klicken?


----------



## nibi030 (1. April 2016)

sewafecool schrieb:


> und was muss ich bei prime 95 einstellen also wo muss ich überall klicken?



ähm.. oO

Am besten du unterlässt all deine Versuche und betreibst deinen CPU so wie es der Hersteller vorgesehen hat, außer für erfahrene Anwender natürlich.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. April 2016)

Du musst nichts tun als Prime95 starten und auf OK klicken in dem Fenster das erscheint. Dann startet das Programm den Blend test der verschiedenste Lastzustände nacheinander durchführt bis du manuell abbrichst (oder das Programm/der PC abstürzt wenn was instabil ist). Ein kompletter Durchlauf aller Zustände dauert 20-24 Stunden, das ist aber nicht nötig für Normalsterbliche. Wenn das Programm ne Stunde fehlerfrei läuft biste bereits auf einer sehr sicheren Seite.

Sollte das Fenster nicht automatisch erscheinen findest du es unter "Options" --> "Torture Test".

Wenn du aber schon so fragst "wo muss ich klicken" macht das den Eindruck als hättest du nicht die geringste Ahnung von dem was du da tust (ist so wie den Fahrlehrer zu fragen "welche Knöpfe muss ich drücken dass das Auto fährt?"). Eventuell wäre es ratsam die CPU so lange mit Werkseinstellungen laufen zu lassen bis du ersteres geändert hast und weißt was du tust...


----------



## sewafecool (1. April 2016)

Und wie heiß sollte die Cpu max. haben in dem Programm?


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. April 2016)

Alles unter 80°C (heißester Kern) ist unbedenklich.


----------



## sewafecool (1. April 2016)

also ca. um die 75 Grad passt noch?


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. April 2016)

75 ist kleiner als 80 oder? 

Theoretisch fängt die CPU erst ab 90 an ihren Turbo zurückzufahren und ab 100 zu drosseln. Bei 105 wird notabgeschaltet. Wir raten nur dazu unter 80 zu bleiben dass man noch ein kleines Polster für warme Sommertage und verstaubte Lüfter hat. Eine "harte Grenze" sind die 80 also nicht.


----------



## sewafecool (1. April 2016)

ehhm... ja ist es eigentlich gut von dem standart takt von 3,5 Ghz auf 4,6 Ghz obwohl ich nur 4,5 Ghz eingestllt habe zu übertakten, also ich meine ob das von mir eine gute Leistung ist.


----------



## shadie (1. April 2016)

Was stehen denn für Zahlen drinnen?
Ca. steht da sicher nicht 

75°C bei einem I5 ist schon ziemlich viel.

Welchen Kühler verwendest du denn und mit welcher Spannung läuft die CPU?

Hohe Temperaturen sind meistens nicht so schädlich wie viel zu hoch eingestellte Spannungen.
Die verringern die Lebensdauer der CPU um ein vielfaches mehr.


Generell gilt:

Spannung auf den "Standartwert" setzen und schauen, wie hoch man mit dem Takt kommt und der normalen Spannung.
Sobald es instabil wird / spannung minimal erhöhen und weiter ausloten bis es instabil wird

Das ganze lässt sich so lange wiederholen, bis die Cpu entweder zu heiß wird (75°C empfinde ich schon als zu viel für nur 4,4ghz), oder die Spannung für das "gute Gewissen" zu hoch liegt.


Beim prime testen würde ich nebenbei noch CPU z + core temp laufen lassen um mir anzeigen zu lassen, wie hoch die Spannung ist (cpu z)
Wie heiß die einzelnen Kerne werden (core temp)
und ob die CPU throttled also sich wegen zu hoher Temperatur heruntertaktet.


Ließ dich bevor du dich ans OC wagst an den rechner @ default settings, durchsuche das WWW nach OC Guides, und ließ dich bitte ein.


----------



## sewafecool (1. April 2016)

Ich verwende die NZXT X61 Wasserkühlung.

Die Voltage liegt bei ca 1.250 V
1 zweiter und dritter lagen max bei 76 Grad, der vierte bei 77 Grad
Der Clock liegt bei 4635 Mhz


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. April 2016)

Sofern das alles stabil ist ist das ein (sehr!) ordentliches Ergebnis. 4,6 GHz bei 1,25v ist für einen 6600K gar nicht schlecht. Die (aller)meisten brauchen dafür mehr Spannung um da stabil durch Prime95 v28.7 zu kommen.

Wichtig: Es zählt die Spannung die tatsächlich anliegt (CPUZ), NICHT was du im BIOS eingestellt hast...


----------



## sewafecool (1. April 2016)

Ich habe den HWMonitor sowie Cpu Z offen

Edit: habe nur immer auf den Hardware Monitor geguckt, bei CPU Z liegt die Voltage bei 1.344 V


----------



## Soulsnap (1. April 2016)

Das ist selbst für ne Kraken ganz schön warm. ( Hatte die hier zum rumspielen, mein 3770K wurde mit der bei 4,6Ghz und 1,35V max. 65°C warm. )
Wo hast du den Radiator im Gehäuse untergebracht?
Hast du die Voltage selbst festgelegt oder im Bios auf Auto?


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. April 2016)

Wie gesagt wenn 4,6GHz wirklich bei ausgelesenen 1,25v voll stabil sind (also längere Zeit durch prime95 laufen ohne Fehlermeldung) haste eine sehr gute CPU erwischt. Üblicherweise sind für Taktraten deutlich über 4,5 GHz 1,3 bis 1,4v nötig.


----------



## sewafecool (1. April 2016)

Soulsnap schrieb:


> Wo hast du den Radiator im Gehäuse untergebracht?
> Hast du die Voltage selbst festgelegt oder im Bios auf Auto?



Also die Radiatoren habe ich oben beim Be quiet Silent base 800 angebracht. Die luft wird ins Gehäuse geblasen.
Die Voltage dürfte auf Auto sein.



sewafecool schrieb:


> Edit: habe nur immer auf den Hardware Monitor geguckt, bei CPU Z liegt die Voltage bei 1.344 V


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. April 2016)

1,35v klingen für stabile 4,6 GHz auch deutlich realistischer.  1,25 wäre eine extrem gute CPU gewesen.

Bevor du fragst: alles unter 1,4v ist bei Skylake akzeptabel, vorsichtigere Naturen bleiben unter 1,3v.


----------



## Soulsnap (1. April 2016)

sewafecool schrieb:


> Also die Radiatoren habe ich oben beim Be quiet Silent base 800 angebracht. Die luft wird ins Gehäuse geblasen.
> Die Voltage dürfte auf Auto sein.



Ich würde den Radiator mal in die Front setzen, Luft ins Gehäuse blasen, oben und hinten jeweils nen Lüfter ausblasen lassen.

Joa, Voltage auf Auto ist schonmal nicht so schön. Hast du dir nen OC Guide zu Skylake durchgelesen? http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...ylake-overclocking-anleitung-6600k-6700k.html



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wie gesagt wenn 4,6GHz wirklich bei  ausgelesenen 1,25v voll stabil sind (also längere Zeit durch prime95  laufen ohne Fehlermeldung) haste eine sehr gute CPU erwischt.  Üblicherweise sind für Taktraten deutlich über 4,5 GHz 1,3 bis 1,4v  nötig.



Sind laut CPU-Z dann doch 1,35V. Allerdings Auto Vcore ^^



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Bevor du fragst: alles unter 1,4v ist bei  Skylake akzeptabel, vorsichtigere Naturen bleiben unter 1,3v.



Bis 1,4V kann man schon gehen.


----------



## sewafecool (1. April 2016)

Soulsnap schrieb:


> Joa, Voltage auf Auto ist schonmal nicht so schön.



Denkt ihr ich kann auch auf 1.3 Volt gehen? Da bei Cpu Z mir gerade 1.296 V angezeigt werden. Aber diese werden manchmal höher. Und wenn was muss ich dann eingeben bei meinem Maximus Viii hero. Also im Bios einstellen.

Edit: 2 Kerne sind fertig darum ist die Voltage jetzt niedriger.


----------



## Körschgen (1. April 2016)

Bitte lies dir das Skylake OC Tutorial durch.


----------



## sewafecool (1. April 2016)

Mich würde es noch mehr interessieren warum man das nicht auf Auto stellen sollte.


----------



## Körschgen (1. April 2016)

LIES DAS TUTORIAL!!!!


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. April 2016)

sewafecool schrieb:


> warum man das nicht auf Auto stellen sollte.



"AUTO" bedeuted für das Board "Mach doch was du willst".
Deshalb.


----------



## Soulsnap (1. April 2016)

sewafecool schrieb:


> Mich würde es noch mehr interessieren warum man das nicht auf Auto stellen sollte.



Weil die Vcore dann weit höher angesetzt wird als nötig. 
Der Prozessor wird heisser, lässt sich weniger gut OCen und nebenher lebt die CPU kürzer ( Elektronenmigration )

Wie gesagt, lies dir bitte den Guide durch. Alles andere wäre Idiotie.


----------



## sewafecool (1. April 2016)

Ich habe den auf manuell 1.360 Volt eingegeben. Dann war er bei zpu z bei 1.406 Volt
Habe ich es dann wieder auf auto eingestellt und dann war die Voltage bei 1.506 Volt


----------



## Soulsnap (1. April 2016)

Hast du in der kurzen Zeit das Tutorial gelesen? Ich glaube nicht^^

Lies es bitte. Wir sind keine Lehrer


----------



## Learcor (1. April 2016)

Danke für den Lacher *sewafecool*!
An deiner Stelle würde ich, wie bereits von Anderen erwähnt, erstmal ein Tutorial lesen bevor ich irgendwelche Knöpfe drücke und 0 Plan von der Materie habe. Es sei denn du hast genug Geld und willst unbedingt eine neue CPU kaufen....

Auf alle Fälle viel Glück für die Zukunft!


----------



## sewafecool (1. April 2016)

Aber was ist da jetzt falsch wenn ich wieder auf Automatik umgeschaltet habe2 das der dann 1.500 Mhz hat? Bitte helft mir


----------



## Learcor (1. April 2016)

Hast du dir ein Tutorial durchgelesen?


----------



## sewafecool (1. April 2016)

Ja, aber irgendwie es kommt mir manchmal wie in einer anderen Sprache vor. Ich weiß nicht warum bei 1.500 Mhz das System ist


----------



## Körschgen (1. April 2016)

Geh ins Bios und lade die Standardkonfiguration/ Resette die Einstellungen.


----------



## sewafecool (1. April 2016)

Also ich habe es Resettet hat aber keine Veränderungen mitgebracht habe es jetzt auf Manuell umgestellt läuft jetzt mit Prime 95 auf max. 1.376 V bei 4.500 Mhz


----------



## shadie (4. April 2016)

bitte bitte bitte, es ist von uns allen nicht böse gemeint.

Ließ das OC Tutorial und vor allem / verstehe das oc Tutorial.

1,376V sind schon eine Hausnummer, soweit gehe ich mit meinem I7 nicht

Setze dir kein Ziel, wie viel GHZ du haben willst, lote den "Sweetspot" aus und takte bis dahin, bis die CPU enorm viel mehr V brauchen, als Takt dafür steht.

Ohne ein OC Tutorial zu verstehen, würde ich mich nicht an selbiges setzen,
es wird deiner CPU auf Dauer nur schaden.


----------

